# Neue Graka oder warten?



## bakfak (16. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

da ich vor ein paar Tagen meine GeForce 5900XT kaputt gemacht habe und nun min. 8 Wochen darauf warten muss bis ich sie wieder zurück bekomme und im Moment eine Nvidia TNT2 (wer lacht da?) in meinem PC steckt brauche ich eure Hilfe da ich nicht genau weiß was ich machen soll:

*Möglichkeit 1:*
Ich kaufe mir eine PowerColor (Retail) X1950Pro 256MB 2xDVI/TV oder eine 
Palit/XpertVision (Retail) X1950GT Super 512MB D/T, kaufe mir dann in c.a 1-2 Monat einen
PC mit PCI-E und AGP Anschluss und benutze eine der oben genannten Grafikkarten weiter.

Fragen:
-Welche der beiden Karten ist besser?
-Werden damit neue Spiele wie Quake Wars, Crysis oder was auch immer anständig darauf laufen?
-Wie müsste dann die restliche PC Konfiguration aussehen? (sollte max. 620€ kosten)
-Gibt es überhaupt Mainboards mit AGP und PCI-E Anschluss?
-Würde mein Netzteil überhaupt für die Grafikkarten ausreichen?
Da ich nicht weiß welche Info dafür wichtig ist, schreibe ich einfach mal alles hier rein was auf dem Netzteil steht:

Zitat:AC Input 230V ~, 4,6A 50/60 Hz



> ATX 400W
> Output: +3,3V | +5V | +12V | -5V | -12V | + 5 VSB
> Max Current: 28A | 32A | 16A |0.3A| 2A
> 
> ...



System:

AMD 64 3000+ Newcastle S575 
2 GB Ram G.Skill
100 GB (60 GB + 40 GB Maxtor)
Asus K8V-X Motherboard
Philips DVDR 1660P1 DVD Brenner
Samsung CD-R/RW SW-252F CD Brenner

Die CPU verbraucht maximal 89W, so steht es zumindest bei Everest, den Stromverbrauch der restlichen Komponenten hab ich irgendwie nicht gefunden.

Und ich hab noch eine Frage, wenn ich jetzt ein neues Netzteil kaufen würde, könnte das dann auch in den neuen PC passen?




*Möglichkeit 2:*
Ich warte c.a 1-2 Monate, behalte meine TNT2 und kaufe mir dann einen neuen PC für 800€

Frage:
-Wie sollte dann die Konfiguration aussehen?



Würde gern von euch wissen was am sinnvollsten wäre und danke im Vorraus für eure


----------



## chmee (17. Juni 2007)

Hier existieren einige aktuelle Threads, die Netzteile und
Rechnerkonfigurationen beschreiben.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass Du sehr wohl für 620Eur einen aktuellen Rechner bekommst.
Ich gehöre aber auch zu der Sparte Computernerd, der keine HighEnd-GraKa benötigt.
Ich kaufe grundsätzlich GraKas im Bereich von etwa 120Eur ein - MidRange. Das ist
für meine Zwecke die beste Wahl in Bezug auf Geschwindigkeit und Preis.

Für 800Eur kannst Du in 1-2 Monaten noch eine topaktuelle DX10-Karte rauflegen.
ATI 2600 oder 8600..PCIe natürlich.

Und wie ich schon in anderen Threads wiederholt habe, stehe ich zu den preiswerten
LC-Power 430W Netzteilen, die es für etwa 40Eur zu kaufen gibt. 430W halte ich
auch für die unterste Grenze für ein sorgloses System.

Links:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/hardware/277015-komponenten-gut-oder-schlecht.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/hardware/274986-neuer-pc-zusammenstellen.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/hardware/273007-pc-komponenten-kompatibilitaet.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/hardware/273764-pc-fuer-2d-grafikanwendungen.html

mfg chmee


----------



## fluessig (18. Juni 2007)

Hi bakfak,

ich glaub ich kann dir ganz gut weiterhelfen. Ich selbst hab einen Athlon XP 3000+, eine etwas schächere CPU als die deine, aber habe mir dazu eine X1950 Pro AGP Karte gekauft. Im System ist die CPU definitiv der Flaschenhals, trotzdem hat die Grafikkarte die 3D Geschwindigkeit fast verdoppelt von meiner alten Geforce 6600 GT. 

Edit: Habe ein 400W Markennetzteil von beQuiet! und das System läuft trotz der Grafikkarte stabil.

Würdest du dir in dein System einen X1950 Pro holen würdest du einen riesen Unterschied bemerken. Trotzdem muss man sagen, dass es wohl für Crysis u.ä. schon knapp wird. Zum einen hat man dann keine DX10 Grafikkarte, zum anderen merke ich schon jetzt, dass die Grafikkarte von der CPU ausgebremst wird (GRAW2 Demo hat auf 1280*1024 mit vollen Details genauso viel fps wie auf 1024*768 mit mittleren Details).

Also die ganz neuen Titel verlangen schon auch nach stärkeren CPUs, sie könnten aber trotzdem spielbar sein, wenn auch die Grafikkarte nicht mehr aus ihrem vollen Potential schöpfen kann. Da ich meine X1950 Pro schon vor einem halben Jahr gekauft hab, sag ich, es hat sich definitv gelohnt. Wenn du aber das Geld hast dir einen neuen PC zu besorgen, dann würde ich dir das empfehlen und auf keinen Fall Geld in eine AGP Karte zu stecken, denn mir ist gerade mal ein einziges Mainboard für Sockel 775 bekannt, das noch einen AGP Slot mit sich führt, der Rest ist alles PCI-E.

Fazit: Hättest du bald das Geld für einen neuen PC, dann kauf keine AGP Karte. Wenn du denkst, du kannst/musst noch ein Jahr warten, dann kauf dir eine X1950 Pro oder was besseres (falls es was gibt).


----------



## Raubkopierer (18. Juni 2007)

Ich würde dir jedenfalls PCI-E empfehlen und dazu ein Core 2 Duo. wie ich es schon in unzähligen anderen Threads getan hab,. von denen gibt es echt genug. also nen Core 2 Duo (vllt. nen e6300 etc.), viel DDR2 Ram. nach der Devise: viel langsamer Ram ist besser als wenig schneller ram. also 1 oder 2GB DDR2 PC533. Dazu nen 400Watt Netzteil der Firma Enermax aus der Serie Liberty (der modularen Kabelaufbau hats mir angetan) Das Netzteil liefert auch eine stabile Leistung ohne Schwankungen. Dazu auf _keinen_ Fall eine ATI. die Karten sind nicht so doll. die hängen Nvidia einfach nur hinter her. Nvidia hatte die erste Shader 3 und auch die erste Shader 4 Karte. die Treiber von Nvidia sind hochwertiger. mit ATI hat man da nur Probleme. besonders wenn man nicht Windows nutzt. Das neue Flakschiff von ATI is ja auch nur nen Witz. nen halbes Jahr nach Nvidia und dann sowas.
Also ne Geforce 7600GT oder sogar ne 7900GT wenn das Geld reicht. wenn du ne kleine Shader 4 Karte willst auch ne Geforce 8500.


----------

